# Revell Announcements



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

1/48 Corsair F4U-4 2/28
1/48 Dauntless 7/31
1/48 Junkers Ju87D Stuka 12/31
1/32 Messerschmitt BF-110C-4/B 7/31
1/72 A-10 Warthog 1/31
1/48 F-101 VooDoo 4/30
1/144 B52H Stratofortress 11/30
Probably nothing but re-issues, I don'tknow. I don't build these but thought you guys would like to see what's coming.
Chris


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, nothing new. At least, no new subjects. I kinda doubt new tooling. Welcome to the future of plastic modeling.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Even though it is ho-hum, here is the flyer for the Revell Planes:











Chris


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Has anyone heard if Revell is going to re-release the:

Revell Launch Tower, Space Shuttle & Booster Rockets
Kit #4911
Scale 1/144

It was produced in 1986 and is now very popular on eBay and sells for a lot of money on eBay. 

I've sent emails to Revell, suggesting re-releasing this kit, like they did with the Revell Saturn V/Apollo, 1/96 kit, which was a big hit with modelers wanting that kit again.

Just wondering if anyone's heard about this or not.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn, I still have that lying around unbuilt. Looks like too much work! :lol:
How much is it going for on the evilbay?


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a dolla on eBait. You should just send it to me  

Actually, depending on condition, they'll clock 150-200+. The more mint they are, or if they're still sealed, the more they get. 

I have a big thing for the Shuttles and the space program, so I've been trying to land that kit for awhile. Here's my link to my model page for giggles: http://www.snellingwebdevelopment.com/models/models1.htm 

There's people out there just buying up those kits in any condition, stockpiling them for some reason and ramming the prices up to keep modelers out. I've seen the most beat up, open bagged, missing pieces, partially built sets clock 100+. Insane. And modelers won't buy them because we know better than to buy most open kits, plus a lot of modelers can't afford 200+ for a kit. We also know what's in the box, and that makes it easier to not buy them for that price.

Revell needs to make this kit again, like they did the 1/96 Apollo 11/Saturn V kit a couple years ago. The stockpilers on eBait were ramming the prices on the old ones into insane territory...keeping real modelers out of the game. Then Revell announced the re-issue of the rocket and blew the stockpilers all out of the water and made modelers squeal with glee.


----------

